
Plasma Channel: Directional Wireless Energy Using Water: Bowles Transmission - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C-C-Wjh2TxE
======
peter_d_sherman
Correct me if I am wrong, but Jay, the guy in the video, seems to have
invented something akin to a specialized transistor -- although half of it is
mechanical (the valve) and half of it is RF/electrical in nature, and it's
water-based... but it would seem to emulate the switching function of a
transistor...

Again, correct me if I am wrong (also, I am currently unsure of this device's
ability as an amplifier... but that's because electricity is not used for the
valve... but considering a transistor as a pure on/off switch for electricity
(the other role/functionality of a transistor), it would seem to work as
one...

What I think would be interesting to try -- would be to use another source of
electricity in lieu of the mechanical valve -- to attempt to stop and start
the main flow of electricity... I think some interesting stuff could be
learned from experiments in that direction...

